# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nata e San Valentinos

## e vetmuara

Mbremja ishte e ftohte. qielli ishte i erret, i zi. deti perplasej me nervozizem ne shkembinjte e akullt, e une e lagur nga shkuma e tij mundohesha te kujtoja vargjet e nje poezie te vjeter dashurie.ftohtesia e nates me kish hyre ne trup; kujtimet, ndjenjat, lotet, gjithcka kishte ngrire.e treta veshtrimin e pergjumur ne naten e shpirtit tim te lodhur nga pritja; pashe vetmine te strukur nen mendafshin e shpreses se, nje dite, dashuria do te trokiste ne akullnajen e zemres se plagosur. dy duar me rrethuan. ndjeva ngrohtesine te me shkrinte trupin. akullnajat nisen te thyheshinduke krijuar copat e nje ndjenje te bukur qe tashme njihja mire. u derdha ne krahet e tij duke u munduar te mos rrezohesha nga shkallet e lumturise. hapa syte,ngadale, si te isha zgjuar nga gjumi i thelle i nje dimri te gjate. nata nuk kish ikur ende. tashme e dija se se shpejti do te niste dita e re. valle, a ishte vec nje enderr, apo imagjinate e deshires sime per t'u pergjumur ne krahet e ngrohte te dashurise?! ndoshta po, ndoshta jo! ndoshta dashuria eshte mbledhur me mantelin e nates e pret te vije mengjesi per te me thene "Gezuar diten e te dashuruarve". ndoshta...

----------


## heret a vone

E vetmuara, qofte ne enderr apo imagjinate , perkundu ne krahet e ngrohta te dashurise e cila do te shkrije akullnajat ne zemren tende dhe ti nuk do ndjehesh me vetem   :buzeqeshje:  
Leqe sa fute kemben ne kete forum sje me vetem 

Ok,mirserdhe ne forum dhe pac kemben e mbare lol

----------


## e vetmuara

Faleminderit per mikpritjen, heret a vone. Pikerisht per te mos u ndjere vetem dhe u futa ne kete forum. Me pelqen permbajtja e tij.

----------


## Brari

Me ate shkrim te imet sikur germat e ZP dikur   ne faqen e trete ku flitej per bujqesinee kooprativat  sikur nuk shkon  kjo skice e bukur per Dathurine.


------


Nata e San Valentinos  

Mbremja ishte e ftohte. Qielli ishte i erret, i zi. 
Deti perplasej me nervozizem ne shkembinjte e akullt, e une e lagur nga shkuma e tij mundohesha te kujtoja vargjet e nje poezie te vjeter dashurie.
Ftohtesia e nates me kish hyre ne trup; kujtimet, ndjenjat, lotet, gjithcka kishte ngrire.
E treta veshtrimin e pergjumur ne naten e shpirtit tim te lodhur nga pritja.
Pashe vetmine te strukur nen mendafshin e shpreses se nje dite, dashuria do te trokiste ne akullnajen e zemres se plagosur. 
Dy duar me rrethuan.  Ndjeva ngrohtesine te me shkrinte trupin. Akullnajat nisen te thyheshin duke krijuar copat e nje ndjenje te bukur qe tashme e njihja mire. 
U derdha ne krahet e tij duke u munduar te mos rrezohesha nga shkallet e lumturise. 
Hapa syte, ngadale, si te isha zgjuar nga gjumi i thelle i nje dimri te gjate. 
Nata nuk kish ikur ende. Tashme e dija se se shpejti do te niste dita e re.  
Valle, a ishte vec nje enderr, apo imagjinate e deshires sime per t'u pergjumur ne krahet e ngrohte te dashurise?! 
Ndoshta po, ndoshta jo! 
Ndoshta dashuria eshte mbledhur me mantelin e nates e pret te vije mengjesi per te me thene "Gezuar diten e te dashuruarve". Ndoshta...


__________________
te vish ne canada eshte si te flirtosh  me fokat e Groenlandes.


----------

Bukur e ke shkruar o e  Vetmuar.

----------


## xhulia

e vetmuara, e embel c' ke shkruar!
po meqe qenke e re ne kete forum s'ma merr mendja  qe t'a kesh te qarte qe ka ca gjera...ca njereeeeeeeeeeez, ca prototipa ketu qe jane si puna qepeeeeeeees futen gjithandej...

----------


## heret a vone

Brari, ka dhe lente zmadhuese per ato qe kane probleme me te parin  :buzeqeshje:  

Xhulja mi  Xhulja... mire e ke ti po ama qepa eshte jo vetem e domosdoshme por i jep dhe lezetin gjelleve... lol
Po ku t'ja ndiejme shijen qepes ne qe djegim gjellen  hahahaha

E vetmuara ti mos u tremb  nga keto replika se dhe mendimet uniforme besoj as ty ste pelejne fare...,
vazhdo shkruaj ti me shkronja te medha apo te vogla si ta doje kokrra qefit 

 :perqeshje:  

Te pershendes une

----------


## e vetmuara

bari, ndoshta e kam ngaqe perdor syzet vete. pastaj e kemi edhe per inerci!!!

----------


## e vetmuara

brari, me fal por ky kompiuteri im ca shkronja i harron nganjehere. Sorryyyyyy.

----------


## e vetmuara

heret a vone,
i pranoj te gjitha replikat une.
ka gje qe s'panohet ne Kanada? Jooo.

----------


## Brari

E vetmuara mir se erdhe ne forum !

E mos dil vetem nga shkembinjte e detit kur ka dallge...lol.

Shko me Shoqe e shoke.

----------


## Brari

Hervona  a kini Qep andej ose po ju coj nja dy vargje me qep te thata..


hmmmmm..ska si qepa ka than Ndre Mjeda.

Ka than frati 
shko tek dollapi
Mos  te dalt Qepa
 hidhi do speca.
E del grosha 
si ne Hotel Dajti
Me pi uj lezecem
lluk lluk me ba barki





Me Qep  sherojme plaget kur rrezohemi nga bicikleta.
Me qep  bejme sallat domatesh kur vjen  vera
Me qep lyjm floket kur  asht mbaru boja
Me Qepen fitojne te gjithe...lol.

----------


## e vetmuara

edhe per ne ne kanada qepa eshte shume e rendesishme. eshte e vetmja gjo qe mban ere si ne shqiperi

----------


## xhulia

keni te drejte ju; nderrova mendje jo si qepaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, po si ......
lene, s'po e them fare se e di qe do m'a fshijne pastaj...

----------


## xhulia

H a v. po ku e imagjinon dot ti se c'fare shije kane gjellet e mia te djegura...po t'a dije do mundoheshe  ti filloje ti ndizje vete zjarret...dhe do beheshe shkrum e hi nga terbimi i pamundesise per t'i ndezur ashtu si une!
Nejse....te pershendes  

Ps: S'mendoj qe Brari ka nevoje per avokat mbrojtes ai eshte i tille vete (i te gjitha ceshtjeve te fituara!)

----------


## e vetmuara

Julia, "HaV" ndoshta nuk di se c'shije kane gjellet e tua te djegura, por jam e bindur se e di shume mire se c'ere mbajne gjellet e saj te djegura.
Pershendetje,

----------


## e vetmuara

hej, guys, na shkruani ndonje gje te bukur per San Valentinin, erdhi festa....

----------


## tironce85al

e vetmuara mire se erdhe ne forum . komplimentat e mia per pjesen qe ke shkruar shume e bukur. na sill ndonje tjeter po ke shkruar  :buzeqeshje:  te pershendes dhe mos u ndie e vetmuar. bye. me respekt sweetie

----------


## San_Valentino

Mbremja ishte e ftohte. qielli ishte i erret, i zi. deti perplasej me nervozizem ne shkembinjte e akullt, e une e lagur nga shkuma e tij mundohesha te kujtoja vargjet e nje poezie te vjeter dashurie.ftohtesia e nates me kish hyre ne trup; kujtimet, ndjenjat, lotet, gjithcka kishte ngrire.e treta veshtrimin e pergjumur ne naten e shpirtit tim te lodhur nga pritja; pashe vetmine te strukur nen mendafshin e shpreses se, nje dite, dashuria do te trokiste ne akullnajen e zemres se plagosur. dy duar me rrethuan. ndjeva ngrohtesine te me shkrinte trupin. akullnajat nisen te thyheshinduke krijuar copat e nje ndjenje te bukur qe tashme njihja mire. u derdha ne krahet e tij duke u munduar te mos rrezohesha nga shkallet e lumturise. hapa syte,ngadale, si te isha zgjuar nga gjumi i thelle i nje dimri te gjate. nata nuk kish ikur ende. tashme e dija se se shpejti do te niste dita e re. valle, a ishte vec nje enderr, apo imagjinate e deshires sime per t'u pergjumur ne krahet e ngrohte te dashurise?! 

SKE FAJ TI JO PO KAM UNE FAJ QE TE SOLLA NE JETE SE KISHE FRIKE TE TE KAPJE NGA VESHET SE TE THYEHESHIN NGA NGRICAT
po deshe provoje prape te vesh e vetmuar atje po ste lashe  aty si DEDA ne maje te shtylles pa te shohesh:P:P:P

----------


## e vetmuara

me solle qe me solle ne kete jete, dhe e dije se jam aq e brishte, pse s'me solle me nje thes me para me vete.
nuk do te vuaja kaq shume per te dale brigjeve e vetmuar!!!! :konfuz:

----------


## e vetmuara

The nights of love

sad game...

I love to be in the sad arms
of the good memories that are gone.

I like to be warmed up 
from the fire of my sad tears
where I see your face-my sad love.

I love the sadnness
that brings me closer to you;
I hate to be sad
while going away from you!

----------

